# We are former tipi campers that just bought a Wine 1706fb 17 foot trailer.



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2017)

Any hints for first time trailer folks?
We are experienced campers at on-the-ground camping, but too arthritic to continue on the ground. Just two of us and two 15 pound dogs.We are in southern California, and intend to travel all over the country.:surprise:


----------

